# Substrate Maintenance



## ruairimcq (5 Nov 2020)

How do you maintain your aquasoil substrate?

I have used aquasoil but unlike my American cichlid tank I don't siphon or maintain the substrate. Keen to hear what you experts are doing if anything at all. 

I'll probably use a tetra gravel cleaner since I like using it on my big tank. This is bound to help clean up the tank and reduce nitrates, right?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Gomes (8 Nov 2020)

You're not supposed to vaccum aquasoil, what most people do is gently waving their hands just over the substrate to lift up any waste that will then be sucked out through a water change.


----------



## lilirose (8 Nov 2020)

Also nitrates are not a terrible thing that urgently needs to be removed in a planted tank- the plants need them.


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (9 Nov 2020)

https://www.2hraquarist.com/blogs/substrates-overview/aquasoil-substrate-maintenance


----------



## ruairimcq (9 Nov 2020)

Cheers. 

I do not plan to dig the cleaning device into the substrate. I will just hover over the top to remove dirt. The tank has a built in filter which record the tank at the top water level so the removal of little bits of debris will never not happen as it does in my cichlid tank. 

I've decided to remove all fish and put them in another tank so that I can do a new hardscape. After this I will be maintaining substrate in the manner described. 

I'm struggling to get my red plants to colour up and I read somewhere that they will work best when nitrates are low. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (10 Nov 2020)

ruairimcq said:


> I'm struggling to get my red plants to colour up and I read somewhere that they will work best when nitrates are low.


What kind of red plants do you have?


----------



## ruairimcq (10 Nov 2020)

Mr.Shenanagins said:


> What kind of red plants do you have?


Alternanthera reineckii
Lagenandra meeboldii


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (11 Nov 2020)

ruairimcq said:


> Alternanthera reineckii
> Lagenandra meeboldii
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


AR doesn’t need nitrate limitation to get red, it needs good light and co2. Can’t speak to the other species.


----------



## rebel (11 Nov 2020)

ruairimcq said:


> Lagenandra meeboldii


No need to limit nitrates. Just pump that light and CO2.


----------



## ruairimcq (11 Nov 2020)

Sound. I'm using JBL drop checker trip keep an eye on co2 and Fluval Plant Light. 
Not sure why I can't get these babies to colour up. 




Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilirose (11 Nov 2020)

I use Fluval lighting, and have been advised that tanks using them must be considered "low light" as you don't get the PAR you'd get from something like a TwinStar or a Kessil- that might be your issue, especially if your tank is deep (mine are all under 30cm in depth).


----------



## ruairimcq (11 Nov 2020)

Seriously? My tank is 440mm. 
That is complete nightmare, I just bought this new a few weeks ago. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilirose (11 Nov 2020)

This hobby is an endless money sink. I can't recall how many times I've spent money on an item and discovered weeks later (after using it of course) that it won't do what I wanted it to do and needs replaced with something more expensive.


----------



## Nick potts (11 Nov 2020)

ruairimcq said:


> Seriously? My tank is 440mm.
> That is complete nightmare, I just bought this new a few weeks ago.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


What size tank and what model Fluval light is it?

I am sure there are people out there using these lights for higher light plants.


----------



## ruairimcq (11 Nov 2020)

Nick potts said:


> What size tank and what model Fluval light is it?
> 
> I am sure there are people out there using these lights for higher light plants.


The tank is an Aquaone Nano 60
It is 600mm in width and 440mm in height. 100 litres. 

The light is Fluval Plant Spectrum in the photo





Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ruairimcq (11 Nov 2020)

The light sits nice and low on the tank, too. 




Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick potts (11 Nov 2020)

ruairimcq said:


> The tank is an Aquaone Nano 60
> It is 600mm in width and 440mm in height. 100 litres.
> 
> The light is Fluval Plant Spectrum in the photo
> ...


Sound be fine for low/med light plants. 

Many of the red plants do need high lighting as well as proper CO2 and ferts to really shine.


----------



## ruairimcq (11 Nov 2020)

Cheers. 
I've got proper co2. I'm gonna ask Maiden head if they will take that light back. 

Glad to know because it was doing my head in. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaypeecee (11 Nov 2020)

lilirose said:


> This hobby is an endless money sink. I can't recall how many times I've spent money on an item and discovered weeks later (after using it of course) that it won't do what I wanted it to do and needs replaced with something more expensive.


Hi @lilirose

That's why you're right to question the accuracy/reliability of any advice given - particularly if what is being suggested is more expensive. One of the problems with the aquatics hobby is that not a lot of scientific research has been done on the home aquarium environment. Who would pay for the research to be done? For myself, I rely on aquaculture, horticulture and limnology studies. I find these a useful resource. And there's lots of information out there in the scientific world. _Google Scholar_ is one such search engine but it's surprising how good other search engines can be. Personally, I like _DuckDuckGo_.

And, here's a big one - no two tanks are the same. Plus, there are so many variables at work.

JPC


----------



## sparkyweasel (11 Nov 2020)

jaypeecee said:


> Hi @lilirose
> That's why you're right to question the accuracy/reliability of any advice given
> JPC


Absolutely, especially if it comes from some-one with something to sell.
And if they tell you something is essential, very little is.


----------



## sparkyweasel (11 Nov 2020)

jaypeecee said:


> And, here's a big one - no two tanks are the same. Plus, there are so many variables at work.


Probably the biggest one of all.


----------



## lilirose (11 Nov 2020)

jaypeecee said:


> Hi @lilirose
> 
> That's why you're right to question the accuracy/reliability of any advice given




I don't trust advice when it's "some guy on the Internet said" (and would not advise OP to trust us, or to return the light, without doing further research- I cringed when I saw he plans to return it based on the opinions of myself and one other person). I do, however, trust someone I'm talking to face-to-face who has a PAR meter in his hand. 

It's a bit insulting to suggest that this hobby is only a money-sink for me personally because I don't research before I buy. I've heard many people say that this hobby is a money-sink, it's not just an opinion I formed because I'm not clever enough to research before buying. For the record, I bought Fluval lighting because, at the time, it was the best I could afford, not because I failed to research beforehand.


----------



## dw1305 (12 Nov 2020)

Hi all,


lilirose said:


> I've heard many people say that this hobby is a money-sink,


I think it can be, often because the vendors of certain products are less than honest about <"what their products do"> and <"how necessary they are">.


lilirose said:


> I don't trust advice when it's "some guy on the Internet said"


This is another issue, trying to sort out the <"wheat from chaff">. It hasn't always <"gone very well for me"> personally, and has led to me <"leaving" some forums">.

While we are on the subject of (my lack of) diplomacy, I'm pretty sure @jaypeecee didn't intend to imply you hadn't done your research, he was just suggesting that empirical data is difficult to come by for many products sold for Aquariums.

cheers Darrel


----------



## jaypeecee (14 Nov 2020)

dw1305 said:


> While we are on the subject of (my lack of) diplomacy, I'm pretty sure @jaypeecee didn't intend to imply you hadn't done your research, he was just suggesting that empirical data is difficult to come by for many products sold for Aquariums.



Hi @dw1305  and @lilirose ,

I would never intentionally suggest or state that someone hadn't done their research. It's an individual's choice as to how much research they wish to do. With my scientific background, I'm prone to over-analyzing things - but I enjoy doing just that. It gives me a buzz! However, I must confess to being a bit confused here. I think there has been a misunderstanding. About a couple of months ago, I was 'talking' about nitrifying bacteria and their requirements for successful reproduction. I was asked by @lilirose to substantiate my statements and I had no problem with that. Except for the fact that I couldn't quickly lay my hands on the information requested. But, @dw1305 kindly provided the information requested. I concluded that @lilirose wanted evidence for the information I had provided. In other words, doing a spot of research. Music to my ears. 

I do hope that clears the air.

JPC


----------

